# Why do you like golf?



## Carolina (May 31, 2006)

The reason I really like golf, Is it give me something to do with my friends on a slow afternoon. Its also a fun game to bet on.


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

I like golf because it improves your posture and for me, it is a graceful kind of sports.


----------



## Carolina (May 31, 2006)

yeah a good reason, it is a sport that really does not involve a lot of atheltic sport, it is a sport for gentelmen.


----------



## Nibbles Mctwitch (May 30, 2006)

The great outdoors! and the game it self


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Sinking 30 ft putts
Winning money off your friends
Being the first one on the course and watching as your ball makes the first trail in the morning dew
Hitting my dad's old persimmon driver and catching it so pure that you can't hear the sound it makes at impact
Impressing everyone else on the golf team
Trying to hit chip shots while doing 12 mph in a cart
Finding your Pro V1 in the weeds after looking for 15 minutes
Chipping in 
Watching your friend hit their own foot with their drive
Watching your ball fall out of the sky on the 18th green against the background of a purple and orange sunset
And then of course there's the hott beer cart girls.......


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I like the 4 hours break it gives me from reality. 

Peace and quiet, a chance to concentrate on something you enjoy rather than something you have to do.

The time I get to spend with friends.


----------



## Carolina (May 31, 2006)

white_tiger_137 said:


> Sinking 30 ft putts
> Winning money off your friends
> Being the first one on the course and watching as your ball makes the first trail in the morning dew
> Hitting my dad's old persimmon driver and catching it so pure that you can't hear the sound it makes at impact
> ...


Basicly you describeing everything that keeps my game from getting boring. Especially chipping from a cart, trust me I have tryed that one a few times before


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

I like the challenge. Even when you're playing with people, it's still you against the course...


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

Greens fee----15$

box of ProV-1s----30$



white_tiger_137 said:


> Winning money off your friends and
> Being the first one on the course and watching as your ball makes the first trail in the morning dew


----Priceless


----------



## Steve Dubya (Jun 2, 2006)

fitz-uk said:


> I like the 4 hours break it gives me from reality.
> 
> Peace and quiet, a chance to concentrate on something you enjoy rather than something you have to do.
> 
> The time I get to spend with friends.


That's exactly what it's about.


----------



## Carolina (May 31, 2006)

Peace and quiet. Doesnt sound like my day on the golf course. My friends and I while ussually playing fair, get aggiatated by 12 and try to mix up the game some.


----------

